# Puppy Acting Strange



## Pollen (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

So I have recently acquire Kai, from a local breeder. Kai is only 8weeks old. He was a star on his first 3 days alone with me and has his own Den. But he has started to act up and show signs of not respecting me. This could be due to my family showing too much or too many affection. I was told by my friend who also owns a 3yo GSD, that kai might be thinking he is the alpha or he is having separation anxiety .

When Kai is leashed for a walk. He heels (was not taught to heel) behind me and follows wherever I go. Currently he is unresponsive to my calls and always finding a way to sleep. 

I do consider getting a trainer if it continues to his third month. But I would like to have some advice before going to a trainer. If possible, I would be glad if someone would give me a one on one chat to understand further.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello there and congrats on your puppy! Your puppy is acting normal! Puppies sleep alot, enjoy the breaks while you can! Right now I would only concentrate on potty training and crate training! Enjoy your puppy and keep lots of chew toys available. I started training classes at around 14 to 16 weeks with my girl and she's doing good. She's 8.5 months now. Relax. I'm sure more knowledgeable people will jump in with advice. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's just a baby.He doesn't understand human language.Imagine you found yourself in a new foreign land and you couldn't understand the language or customs.You would love to have someone who would teach you slowly and patiently how to understand the language and navigate and enjoy your new home.
And yes,puppies need plenty of sleep in between short activities!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Yup. Puppy acting like a puppy. 8 week pups are not out to dominate humans (the source of food, water, and other feel good stuff).


----------



## Pollen (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, Yeah maybe he is just acting like a puppy should. 

When they lick or bite their paws, does it mean it is allergic to something? The food was recommended by the breeder too. So I am at a lost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Pollen said:


> Thanks for the replies, Yeah maybe he is just acting like a puppy should.
> 
> When they lick or bite their paws, does it mean it is allergic to something? The food was recommended by the breeder too. So I am at a lost
> 
> ...


Could be a cleaning agent on your floors or a chemical on the lawn outside.


----------



## Pollen (Jun 3, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> Could be a cleaning agent on your floors or a chemical on the lawn outside.




That must be, thanks.

Is it better to start grooming when he starts to shed or after every washing?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean by grooming?Going to a groomer or brushing and doing ears and nails at home?
I only bathe my dogs twice a year when they're shedding in spring and fall.Nails clipped as needed,ears cleaned as needed.I brush daily when they're shedding and a couple of times a week when they aren't along with a deodorizing waterless spray to keep them smelling nice.

It's a good idea to get them used to being touched all over gently,especially ears and paws.Almost every dog I've owned has resisted this at first or they want to roll around and play.But if you are gentle and persistent eventually they will cooperate.Many short sessions.


----------



## Pollen (Jun 3, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by grooming?Going to a groomer or brushing and doing ears and nails at home?
> 
> I only bathe my dogs twice a year when they're shedding in spring and fall.Nails clipped as needed,ears cleaned as needed.I brush daily when they're shedding and a couple of times a week when they aren't along with a deodorizing waterless spray to keep them smelling nice.
> 
> ...




So its best to constantly brush daily, but clip nails when needed and clean ears when needed. Also bath him when he is dirty and when he is shedding. 

Thanks dogma13

I just want a clarification on when is it appropriate for check up and such? 
The breeder told me that after its 9th week. I should take him to the vet for check up, and every third consecutive third week I should take him until its his 16th week.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He will need a couple of vet visits to finish up his series of immunizations.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have taken my pups to the vet as soon as I got them. had them checked up, dewormed, and started on vaccines. your vet will then put the pup on the vac scheduled visits. The sooner you get the vacs done the sooner you can start outside the home socialization. As far as baths. too many baths aren't good for the dogs. Like dogma said twice a year is usually sufficient. We try and brush our older dog 2-3 times a week but he is a long hair shepherd/ golden retriever mix. pretty hairy dude. It is good to get them used to this early. Rosko the hairy dude will actually come strolling over with brush in mouth like "hey its time for my brushing." Your pup sounds like she will be just fine. Good luck. It is a journey.


----------



## Pollen (Jun 3, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have taken my pups to the vet as soon as I got them. had them checked up, dewormed, and started on vaccines. your vet will then put the pup on the vac scheduled visits. The sooner you get the vacs done the sooner you can start outside the home socialization. As far as baths. too many baths aren't good for the dogs. Like dogma said twice a year is usually sufficient. We try and brush our older dog 2-3 times a week but he is a long hair shepherd/ golden retriever mix. pretty hairy dude. It is good to get them used to this early. Rosko the hairy dude will actually come strolling over with brush in mouth like "hey its time for my brushing." Your pup sounds like she will be just fine. Good luck. It is a journey.




Thanks for the reply! Cdwoodcox
^
Its worthy noted, haha ! I did manage to bath and brush him. Which is a good starting point.

At the moment Kai doesn't like water but he loves the brushing part. Right now, I am slowly introducing him to water. But when water touches his fur, he starts to run away thinking its dangerous. Is there any suggestions on this situation?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Get a kiddy pool. On hot summer days he will love the cool water.


----------



## Pollen (Jun 3, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Get a kiddy pool. On hot summer days he will love the cool water.




I will try that! Its summer already with scorching heat where I am, and he overheats a little faster because of his long coat. 

Thanks again, cdwoodcox

I was wondering, how did you stop your puppy from biting everything? I understand that kai is still in his teething stage but just want a head start in teaching kai not to bite. 

I tried the cold rope trick or redirect the bites to toys. But kai reverts back to nipping my hand for fun.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Pollen said:


> cdwoodcox said:
> 
> 
> > Get a kiddy pool. On hot summer days he will love the cool water.
> ...


With Rosko I played a lot of tug. We have worn out many of ropes. When he would start biting I would ask him where his rope is. He would quit biting and grab the rope. He got to bite and chew and we got to play/bond. I always made sure I let him win half the time. Figured it would help with his confidence. Also when he would pull really hard and really work to get the rope he got to keep it and chew on it until he brought it back. We also spent a lot of time playing fetch and solidifying his basic obedience. I tried to spend as much quality time and keep him as tired as possible.


----------



## chloesmom01 (Jun 6, 2016)

Pollen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I have recently acquire Kai, from a local breeder. Kai is only 8weeks old. He was a star on his first 3 days alone with me and has his own Den. But he has started to act up and show signs of not respecting me. This could be due to my family showing too much or too many affection. I was told by my friend who also owns a 3yo GSD, that kai might be thinking he is the alpha or he is having separation anxiety .
> 
> ...


Hi

I am not a breeder but if I understand your post right this is an 8 week old puppy. That is just a baby for any breed dog. You really can't expect at 8 weeks and just home for your puppy to come ( likely still even learning his/ her name) and heeling. The sleeping alot again its a puppy but if you feel its too much or not eating etc than I would check with your vet,
good luck

Chris


----------



## Pollen (Jun 3, 2016)

chloesmom01 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have accepted that kai is still young and I should take my time with him. Chris, thanks for the reminder. 

Cdwoodcox, thanks again for your reply

It seems only diverting his attention from biting to his toys works best but only for a short while. Haha, I hope he gets out of the habit of biting me, even if it is play biting. Slowly working on this can only bear fruit


----------

